# Moda MD11 BMW Center Caps



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

Anyone with Moda MD11 find a set of BMW center caps that will work with these wheels? I'm considering a set of stick-on caps, but not sure what size - 70mm or 72mm. Any insights would be appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I'll see what I can find out. What size are the wheels?


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

Gary-

Thanks - they are 18's and I bought them from you earlier this week!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

These are 72mm, a bit too large to accept the BMW original caps which are 70mm.


----------

